# TT500 vs. TT900 shifters



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

Hey,

I wonder whether the TT500 and TT900 shifter use the same mechanical parts except for the material of the lever. Does anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, the difference is the carbon lever.


----------



## Midgetman (May 4, 2010)

THX, I thought so.


----------

